# What do you use for moguls and trees?



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

miplatt88 said:


> Hey, as the title suggests im looking for a good board to handle moguls and trees. I currently use a Ride Machete which I love, but I am always looking to upgrade. Moguls and trees are really all I do. I tried a GNU Pickle earlier this past season and hated it. I felt that the Magnetraction while nice on groomers bit way to much into the moguls. Any thoughts would be appreciated!


I'd get a twin with a decent amount of torsional flex so that it is not super planky for turning. Imo you can't do much better than my Proto, but there are tons of boards that would fit this bill.

It is really all about skill this kind of riding not board choice. As long as you stay away from large and stiff, pretty much anything will work.

Even a soft park board will work because you don't have that much speed in the situation either.


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

Is there a lib tech or gnu that doesnt have magnetraction? I loved the feel of it through moguls but i hated how much it bit... What board do you use snowklinger?


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Banana Hammock 

The JL is a milder mag


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> I'd get a twin with a decent amount of torsional flex so that it is not super planky for turning. Imo you can't do much better than my Proto, but there are tons of boards that would fit this bill.
> 
> It is really all about skill this kind of riding not board choice. As long as you stay away from large and stiff, pretty much anything will work.
> 
> Even a soft park board will work because you don't have that much speed in the situation either.


Pretty much this. Other than something really big and stiff (that's what she said), pretty much anything will work. Hell, even my 164 Charlie Slasher is fun in the trees once you get accustomed to how long that nose is. You'll end up clipping that nose a few times before you get the hang of it.

The only board I've really struggled in the trees on was a 169 NS Summit split that I borrowed from killclimbz. That thing was a mother fucker to throw around in the trees, but then again a 169 is way too much board for me.


----------



## Peyto (Mar 21, 2012)

Your Machete should be able to handle this type of riding no problem - however I found the zero camber under and between the feet a bit plankish, but that may be subjective. 

If you want to switch it up try out a Camrock and an RC type profile that fits snowklingers suggestions (twin, decent torsional flex), and see which you prefer.

And like linvillegorge mentioned, board length also plays a factor in mogul and trees so don't go too long!


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

How does the Never Summer Raptor fair in moguls? From reading reviews online it sounds pretty ridiculous in the trees.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Burton root. Size down 10cm from your regular length. Super easy to turn in the tightest moguls & trees. Still totally carvable


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

you would like something twin and either flat kick or reverse. flat kick handles very well in powder and trees as it turns on a time, reverse same thing but you will get a little washy sometimes on packed snow


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Moguls and trees where exactly?


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

Krato said:


> you would like something twin and either flat kick or reverse. flat kick handles very well in powder and trees as it turns on a time, reverse same thing but you will get a little washy sometimes on packed snow


please explain how a twin is good for moguls & trees:dunno:


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

snowklinger said:


> I'd get a twin with a decent amount of torsional flex so that it is not super planky for turning. Imo you can't do much better than my Proto, but there are tons of boards that would fit this bill.
> 
> It is really all about skill this kind of riding not board choice. As long as you stay away from large and stiff, pretty much anything will work.
> 
> Even a soft park board will work because you don't have that much speed in the situation either.



+1 on the Proto. :thumbsup: 

I love my Heritage in trees and on bumps. I know it really isn't its intended purpose, but it has no problems eating up terrain. At first, I was worried it'd be too much of a plank but I couldn't be happier with my choice. For strictly trees and bumps, I can only imagine that the SL or Proto would be even more awesome.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Supra said:


> please explain how a twin is good for moguls & trees:dunno:


ok youre right. this guy probably isn't planning on riding switch.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

you can still ride switch on a directional


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

I would think that the OPs board (machete) would be great for what he/she is looking for.

Most of these posts should read more like, "I wanna buy a new board, make me feel good about it" hahahaha... 

I know I want so many boards. I know we all do...


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

actually, I am in a warm fuzzy place with my quiver right now. I know for sure right now that I do not want any other board

[disclaimer: I am sure this is only a temporary condition]


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Supra said:


> actually, I am in a warm fuzzy place with my quiver right now. I know for sure right now that I do not want any other board
> 
> [disclaimer: I am sure this is only a temporary condition]


:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:

I guess theres no reason to prefer a twin, as long as you stick to the stiffness and size advice, the twinniness is kind of irrelevant...whatever in trees and moguls I like being centered because of the consistent way moguls usually form, and I'm comfy twinned up all the time any way (obviously):










Also there is a much bigger range of boards in twins that fit the bill here. Not gonna find as many softer directional boards. Trees and moguls are kinda freestyle time, more geared to a twin (in my head, but so is the rest of the mountain lol)


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

lol yeah this is basically a "I want a new board make me feel good about it". I figured it was relevant though because I dont think I have ever seen any questions about good boards for trees or moguls. Seems like most boarders prefer the park or stick to groomers (I hate both). Honestly the machete is amazing in moguls and trees but I want something that can handle powder a little better. I kind of want to get a Never Summer too. So would a Cobra or Proto be best suited?


----------



## stan_darsh (Mar 10, 2013)

miplatt88 said:


> lol yeah this is basically a "I want a new board make me feel good about it". I figured it was relevant though because I dont think I have ever seen any questions about good boards for trees or moguls. Seems like most boarders prefer the park or stick to groomers (I hate both). Honestly the machete is amazing in moguls and trees but I want something that can handle powder a little better. I kind of want to get a Never Summer too. So would a Cobra or Proto be best suited?


i hear good things about both of those, but i can only speak for my SL... an SL would def handle the situation well


----------



## Epic (Apr 13, 2013)

How about the Salomon Sabotage or Villain? I would think those would fit the bill and they're not too expensive.


----------



## Krato (Apr 29, 2013)

Supra said:


> actually, I am in a warm fuzzy place with my quiver right now. I know for sure right now that I do not want any other board
> 
> [disclaimer: I am sure this is only a temporary condition]


shut up and let me be irrationally bias :thumbsup:


----------

